# Patricia Conde acusa a 2 compañeros de drogarse todos los dias... pos como insinue p'arriba la arma



## TinieblasdeTamara (1 Dic 2022)

Patricia Conde vuelve a cargar contra 'MasterChef' y acusa a dos compañeros de consumir drogas

*Patricia Conde vuelve a cargar contra 'MasterChef' y acusa a dos compañeros de consumir drogas*


*La actriz ha criticado duramente al programa apenas horas después de borrar el texto que había publicado en Instagram.*
1 diciembre, 2022 12:42GUARDAR

Noé Guzmán

*Patricia Conde* ha vuelto a cargar duramente contra *MasterChef Celebrity*. Tras el polémico post de Instagram con el que intentó explicar su actitud en la final del programa, la actriz dio marcha atrás y eliminó las partes más controvertidas, pero ahora ha decidido explayarse de nuevo.

"Un día alguien dijo 'esto es un show más que un programa de cocina'. Ha habido amor, ha habido guerras, yo siempre he sido partidaria del amor y del humor. Me bloqueé ante TANTA presión y *me encantaría que no hubiera sido así*", explica.

Tras agradecer la oportunidad de darse a conocer "un poco más" y pedir perdón por no ser "más competitiva y ambiciosa", la presentadora se dirige a alguien responsable del programa, a quien llama "jefa". "Dile a los chicos de redes del programa (que son maravillosos) *que dejen de escribir cosas hirientes sobre mí.* Yo hablaba del peligro de las redes, no de salud mental", asevera.

"*Lo que insinúo es que contratéis a algún psicólogo* para el programa para que nos explique el porqué de las cosas. En plan 'no estás loco, te han apagado el horno', por ejemplo", añade Patricia, que deja caer que les boicoteaban las pruebas para generar contenidos, algo que ya han criticado otros exconcursantes como Xuso Jones.

"Yo solo tenía sueño, *en mi vida nunca me he drogado*, y en un programa de televisión con 14 cámaras enfocándome no haría algo así, soy buena pero no idiota y me quiero, me respeto y quiero lo mejor para mi hijo y para mí", escribe. Además, acusa directamente a dos compañeros de edición de consumir drogas durante el programa: "Sabes perfectamente quiénes son las 2 personas en esta edición que sí lo han hecho, todos los días. Mírate las imágenes del día del hipódromo, por ejemplo".


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (1 Dic 2022)

QUI? Hombre, el tio bueno ese, hijo del presunto AMANTE del preparado.
Y una marquesa... 

Los protagonistas de la nueva entrega serán la artista Norma Duval, la cantante Ruth Lorenzo, representante de España en Eurovisión 2014; las presentadoras Patricia Conde y Lorena Castell, el cómico Xavier Deltell, los actores Eduardo Rosa, Emmanuel Esparza, Manu Baqueiro, Fernando Andina, *Pepe Barroso Jr*. y Daniela Santiago; la empresaria María Zurita; la diseñadora y jurado de ‘Maestros de la Costura’ María Escoté; el periodista deportivo Nico Abad y la aristócrata Isabelle Junot..


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (1 Dic 2022)

en todas las teles solo hay que cocainomanos
Incluyendo a su santidad que nos gobierna y sus palmeros


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (1 Dic 2022)

Hacienda la conoce bien.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (1 Dic 2022)

No cita a nadie, YO TAMPOCO ja ja ja.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (1 Dic 2022)

Todos los cocineros famosos de este pais *EXCEPTO UNO* son cocainomanos.
Todos.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (1 Dic 2022)

Menuda puta escoria que está hecha esta hija de puta. Lo mismo te acusa de consumir drogas que de abuso sexual, un auténtico demonio que sólo inspira deseos de aplastarle la cabeza al grito de MUERE SÚCUBO!!!


----------



## Patatas bravas (1 Dic 2022)

Que buena esta . En másterchef sólo hacen bullying y el programa está guionizado


----------



## Luftwuaje (1 Dic 2022)

No te puedes hacer idea de lo mucho que me la suda.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (1 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Que buena esta . En másterchef sólo hacen bullying y el programa está *guionizado*



Obvio. Como todos los realities, sobre todo los de Cuatro con los tanos.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (1 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Que buena esta



La verdad es que SI. Siempre jugo con su parecido, MUY lejano, con la Bardot.


----------



## 21creciente (1 Dic 2022)

no me sorprende, la zarlopa inunda las televisiones


----------



## Sanctis (1 Dic 2022)

Y que ella no se ha drogado nunca eh.

Nunca en la vida.

Que es tan creíble como que yo soy el Emperador de Japón.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (1 Dic 2022)

21creciente dijo:


> no me sorprende, la zarlopa inunda las televisiones



PUES en LA POLITICA Y EL MUNDIAL... apaga.


----------



## Paella de Chorizo (1 Dic 2022)

En su dia hubo rumores de prostitucion


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (1 Dic 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> Y que ella no se ha drogado nunca eh.
> 
> Nunca en la vida.
> 
> Que es tan creíble como que yo soy el Emperador de Japón.



Ya, yo tambien lo pondria en cuarentena.


----------



## FilibustHero (1 Dic 2022)

Si no se llevan las drogas a su casa no es delito. Lo dice el partido.


----------



## Patatas bravas (1 Dic 2022)

Pues mi niña tiene razón Masterchef da asco


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (1 Dic 2022)

Me van a mandar al CSID, por decir y afirmar que X e Y son cocainomanos, hasta las trancas.


----------



## Decipher (1 Dic 2022)

Menudo mal bicho tóxico es esa tia. Con razón su personaje era una loca de los cojones.


----------



## aventurero artritico (1 Dic 2022)

piloto danger ON.

es jugar con fuego.

dani martin menudo repertorio...entre esta y la alba carrillo


----------



## Hamtel (1 Dic 2022)

Pero que diga quienes son los drogatas, joder


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (1 Dic 2022)

Paella de Chorizo dijo:


> En su dia hubo rumores de prostitucion



No te extrañe. los castings son hacen eternos y nadie te llama luego.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (1 Dic 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Pero que diga quienes son los drogatas, joder



seria *DOBLE QUERELLA PENAL* decirlo y afirmarlo

*yo soy enfermo mental, y yonqui, que demuestren que NO me tomo la medicacion*


----------



## Lord Vader (1 Dic 2022)

Paella de Chorizo dijo:


> En su dia hubo rumores de prostitucion



Es necesario ampliar esta información.
El pueblo quiere saber.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (1 Dic 2022)

NI Ana Belen ni Almodovar, que son profesionales y saben que SIEMPRE se NOTA,y siempre es siempre, se atrevieron a salir como el otro salió en directo.


----------



## JUANCHI (1 Dic 2022)

siempre se ha dicho que en masterchef intentan que gane uno y pierdan otros, te cambian los platos de sitio, te ponen nervioso, hay favoritismos... no sé qué pensaba esta chica, es la tele y está todo guionizado


----------



## Newol (1 Dic 2022)

¿Esta no es la que le debe una millonada a hacienda desde hace años?


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (1 Dic 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Es necesario ampliar esta información.
> El pueblo quiere saber.



Yo la confundo con la que fue novia de PEDRO RUIZ que empezó de Miss Palencia (gran cantera de catalogos lo de las Misses) y que es igual de oler mierda, rubia falsa y presentadora, INMA DEL MORAL


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (1 Dic 2022)

Newol dijo:


> ¿Esta no es la que le debe una millonada a hacienda desde hace años?



SIPE, es esta.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (1 Dic 2022)

Voy a borrar cosas, ya lo habeis leido
A VER SI APRENDEIS A VERLO
los OJOS; OJOS.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (1 Dic 2022)

Use un eufemismo... el consuerte de XXXXXX por ejemplo.
Saludos a telematicos.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (1 Dic 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> dani martin



De tanto drogarse le dio un brote psicotico, y ha escrito un libro sobre ello.


----------



## Será en Octubre (1 Dic 2022)

¿Quién es esta puta teñida?


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (1 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Use un eufemismo... el XXXX por ejemplo.
> Saludos a telematicos.



Oye, por fa, borra el quote.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (1 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Oye, por fa, borra el quote.



Hecho por deferencia a su persona.. que me entretiene un monton en este lupanar.


----------



## Será en Octubre (1 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Yo la confundo con la que fue novia de PEDRO RUIZ que empezó de Miss Palencia (gran cantera de catalogos lo de las Misses) y que es igual de oler mierda, rubia falsa y presentadora, INMA RUIZ



No, hablas de Inma del Moral


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (1 Dic 2022)

Será en Octubre dijo:


> ¿Quién es esta puta teñida?



Fue famosa en la secta tv, la sexta. Por SE LO QUE HICISTEIS. 
y meterse con Tele 5 y mermelada.


----------



## Lord Vader (1 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Yo la confundo con la que fue novia de PEDRO RUIZ que empezó de Miss Palencia (gran cantera de catalogos lo de las Misses) y que es igual de oler mierda, rubia falsa y presentadora, INMA RUIZ



Si, Inma del inmoral. Todavía recuerdo aquellas fotos en la piscina


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (1 Dic 2022)

Será en Octubre dijo:


> No, hablas de Inma del Moral



GRACIAS. SI, esa.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (1 Dic 2022)

Será en Octubre dijo:


> No, hablas de Inma del Moral



Habla de la interfecta...


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (1 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Hecho por deferencia a su persona.. que me entretiene un monton en este lupanar.



Te lo agradezco. Que soy pobre y debil, aunque a los del CSID se les ve venir de lejos por ser de la TIA. En los coches a lo mejor no....


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (1 Dic 2022)

INMA


----------



## Será en Octubre (1 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Oye, por fa, borra el quote.



No tengas miedo, el camino hacia el Olimpo está lleno de mierdas


----------



## Cachopo (1 Dic 2022)

Tengo dos preguntas y exijo respuestas.


1 quienes fueron sus compañeros?
2 que fue de inma del moral?



TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> INMA
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1278684
> Ver archivo adjunto 1278685


----------



## Será en Octubre (1 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Habla de la interfecta...



Habla de Inma del Moral la de Pedro Ruiz. La del OP es Patricia Conde.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (1 Dic 2022)

Cachopo dijo:


> 1 quienes fueron sus compañeros?



Trabajo en Tele 5, algo ya de por si sospechoso, en *EL INFORMAL* que seria sobre las 21 30 y que nunca vi, lo siento. Con FLORENTINO y JAVIER CAPITAN, Felix Alvarez y Miki Nadal.

Su novio Pedro Ruiz estaba en pleno enchufe ANSAR con programa en prime time, pero en la 2. Creo que eran los jueves, y me temo que no veia tv de aquella.

Creo que se caso con ¿un tenista?
PATRICIA CONDE fue la sustituta de INMA
y casi todos estan en la SECTA TV... o TVE 1 ¿no? 







El informal (programa de televisión) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (1 Dic 2022)

Cachopo dijo:


> 2 que fue de inma del moral?



esperemos que se haya casado BIEN, no como las Sonias Monroy porque veo que tiene 48 años.
Y no sale en tve1, Cuentame, desde el 2016.


----------



## Patatas bravas (1 Dic 2022)

Pues tiene razón . Vio que estaba amañado el programa y dejo de remar en las semis ya que el ganador ya estaba decidido y los jueces empezaron a hacerle bullying y ella contestaba con humor cuando por dentro estaba destrozada. Es una mujer que parece inteligente y tiene gracia y humor . Aparte de su belleza . No es la española Charo media . Ese programa es repulsivo hacen bullying a los concursantes y está todo guionizado. A ella le apagaron el horno para que perdiera la prueba. De echo al parecer tuvo depresión por culpa del programa . La intentaron utilizar porque es humorista como una payasa y ella saco su humor ácido para retratar al programa


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (1 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> De echo al parecer tuvo depresión por culpa del programa



Tipico de la Victimizacion, dudo que en España le den daños psicologicos, si no, yo seria rico.


----------



## Patatas bravas (1 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Tipico de la Victimizacion, dudo que en España le den daños psicologicos, si no, yo seria rico.



No me gusta tu inquina contra Patricia conde que es súper pizpi y inteligente


----------



## Treefrog (1 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> QUI? Hombre, el tio bueno ese, hijo *del presunto AMANTE del preparado*.
> Y una marquesa...



Quisiste poner "de la presunta" ? o es a propósito ?
Cuéntanos más.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (1 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> No me gusta tu inquina contra Patricia conde que es súper pizpi y inteligente



A mi me cae bien. La nieta del mengele hispano NO.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (1 Dic 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> Quisiste poner "de la presunta" ? o es a propósito ?
> Cuéntanos más.



El dueño de la antaño todo poderosa *DON ALGODON*,
marca pija ochentera que desaparecio.

Pepe Barroso PADRE era muy amigo del preparado.
MUY, decian las malas lenguas
pero siempre se ha dicho que tiene una amigo canadiense muy alto que la Reina echó sobre 1997-98
y que HA VUELTO
todo esto son rumores de pijas despechadas del ICADE y de *cotilleando*... 
vete a saber la realidad


LA REALIDAD FUE PEOR
con una *rubia natura*l, si natural, de Oviedo

y que él tenia otro amigo MU entrañable piloto cuando hizo aviacion.

Este hijo esta como un queso









La vida de Pepe Barroso, hijo del fundador de Don Algodón: sus negocios y su familia


Pepe Barroso es el hijo modelo del fundador de Don Algodón, una de las marcas más conocidas de nuestro país que ha conseguido gran popularidad




okdiario.com


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (1 Dic 2022)

Menos a NORMA DUVAL yo veo presuntos empericados a todos los demas, asi que no sé a quien se refiere Patricia.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (1 Dic 2022)

Patricia se esta cavando solita su tumba mediatica-laboral.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (1 Dic 2022)

Hace lo correcto. Yo no tengo la menor amistad con gente que se droga. A la mínima que me entero de que se meten mierda, están fuera de mi vida.



TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Fue famosa en la secta tv, la sexta. Por SE LO QUE HICISTEIS.
> y meterse con Tele 5 y mermelada.



Querido: Patricia Conde se hizo famosa en Telecinco (Tele 5 es el nombre comercial del canal hasta 1997).

Pisó otros canales gracias a Telecinco, y no al revés.


----------



## max power (1 Dic 2022)

La actriz......

Pos vale.


----------



## bondiappcc (1 Dic 2022)

Patricia Conde ha mamado más que Cleopatra.

El entretenimiento televisivo sin drogas es un sueño.


----------



## bondiappcc (1 Dic 2022)

Esto es oro puro, puro moro.


----------



## Al-paquia (1 Dic 2022)

Todavía hay quién vea la tele? Polémica fake para mendigar audiencia.


----------



## ┣▇▇▇═─── (1 Dic 2022)

Los de masterchef deberían contratar a risto mejide como coordinador


----------



## Felson (1 Dic 2022)

A esta chica le falta un hervor, o dos. La verdad es la verdad, dígala Agamenón o su porquero, que escribía Machado en Juan de Mairena; como un mal plato es un mal plato, dígalo un drogata o un cocinero. Eso sí, si después tales salen en campañas contra la droga pagadas por todos, pues eso sí tendría su discusión... mucho más si legislan sobre ello.


----------



## Kenthomi (1 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Patricia Conde vuelve a cargar contra 'MasterChef' y acusa a dos compañeros de consumir drogas
> 
> *Patricia Conde vuelve a cargar contra 'MasterChef' y acusa a dos compañeros de consumir drogas*
> 
> ...



EN ESTE PUTO PAIS TENEMOS LA PUTISIMA COSTUMBRE E IMPOSICION SOCIAL DE QUE TODO NOS TIENE QUE PARECER BIEN Y AWUI NI DIOS PUEDED OPINAR DIFERENTE HACER UNA CRITICA NI HACER USO DE SU PUTA LIBERTAD PUES ASI VA TODO CON ESE PUTO MIEDO A TODO UN ASCO Y UNA FABRICA DE CREAR GENTUZA


----------



## CANCERVERO (1 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Patricia Conde vuelve a cargar contra 'MasterChef' y acusa a dos compañeros de consumir drogas
> 
> *Patricia Conde vuelve a cargar contra 'MasterChef' y acusa a dos compañeros de consumir drogas*
> 
> ...



Normalmente, los "cocineros" consumen la droja sin cortar todavia.......


----------



## Teniente_Dan (1 Dic 2022)

Era bastante monilla en el Informal.


----------



## Zbigniew (1 Dic 2022)

Que es máster chef?A está si la conozco, de catálogos Venca.


----------



## Cachopo (1 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Trabajo en Tele 5, algo ya de por si sospechoso, en *EL INFORMAL* que seria sobre las 21 30 y que nunca vi, lo siento. Con FLORENTINO y JAVIER CAPITAN, Felix Alvarez y Miki Nadal.
> 
> Su novio Pedro Ruiz estaba en pleno enchufe ANSAR con programa en prime time, pero en la 2. Creo que eran los jueves, y me temo que no veia tv de aquella.
> 
> ...



Decia loa compañeros de patricia en masterchef que tal vez se drohsden . De inma me acuerdo


----------



## Chortina de Humo (1 Dic 2022)

Yo creia que la tele ya solo la veian los yayos


----------



## uberales (1 Dic 2022)

Joder con la camarera de la maraca paca de valladolid.


----------



## Joaquim (1 Dic 2022)

Pues Mario Biondo era cámara en Masterchef; no te digo nada y te lo digo todo.


----------



## gilmour38 (1 Dic 2022)

Según he leído esta tía debe la hostia de pasta a Hacienda, como para dar lecciones está la rubilla, que va de graciosa y tiene sonrisa de ojete chino.


----------



## Kanime (1 Dic 2022)

jejjeje en la tele tos


----------



## uberales (1 Dic 2022)

gilmour38 dijo:


> Según he leído esta tía debe la hostia de pasta a Hacienda, como para dar lecciones está la rubilla, que va de graciosa y tiene sonrisa de ojete chino.



Hacienda es lo más hijo de puta que hay en España. Rápidamente te buscan cosas sin sentido, te llevan a juicio las veces que sean aunque no tengan razón y pierdan juicios. Así que ese argumento es inválido tanto porque este es otro tema y también porque son unos hijos de puta.


----------



## Sietebailes (1 Dic 2022)

No la llaman ni para anunciar compresas,pues tiene que dar la nota y hacerse ver.
Pataleta de quiero que me hagan caso.


----------



## Pablem0s (1 Dic 2022)

Claro, que ella que ha salido durante años con el YONKI DECLARADO de El Canto del Loco no se ha puesto también como las grecas.

Sobre lo que insinúa sobre la ganadora del concurso, sólo hay que observarla para saber en segundos de qué pie cojea. Nada que no hagan el 90% de la morralla que sale en TV dicho sea de paso.




TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Todos los cocineros famosos de este pais *EXCEPTO UNO* son cocainomanos.
> Todos.



Imagino que te refieres a este.







Porque no se puede ser cocainómano (es decir, consumir cocaína de manera REGULAR durante años) y haber sido un obeso toda tu vida hasta antes de ayer.


Por cierto, y esto va por ti tras leer muchos de tu posts. Me dais bastante pereza la gente que consumís cocaína (o al menos presumís de hacerlo) y luego andáis fantaseando todo el jodido día sobre ella o sobre quién la toma, como si os sintiéseis que hacéis algo muy malo/ritualístico y fuérais unos malotes. Tengo varios amigos/conocidos así y no te haces la idea de lo ridículos que quedáis en determinados círculos. Podréis impresionar a algun virgin que no sale de su habitación pero poquito más.

Ahora mismo a estas horas bajo a la calle y una barra de pan no te la encuentro, pero un gramo de esa puta mierda te lo consigo en no más de 5 minutos. NO hacéis nada extraordinario, más allá de joderos la vida.


----------



## JUANCHI (2 Dic 2022)

las mujeres son un poquito envidiosas, seguramente lo diga por alguna compañera de concurso

estoy borracho señor juez, no me metan en la cárcel por decir ésto, a ver si voy a cumplir más pena por un comentario en un foro que por violar y asesinar a una joven, tal y como están las leyes quién sabe


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (2 Dic 2022)

21creciente dijo:


> no me sorprende, la zarlopa inunda las televisiones




Y en la alta cocina (y sin tan alta) más.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (2 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Patricia Conde vuelve a cargar contra 'MasterChef' y acusa a dos compañeros de consumir drogas
> 
> *Patricia Conde vuelve a cargar contra 'MasterChef' y acusa a dos compañeros de consumir drogas*
> 
> ...



Estaa tía es una hija de puta que le metió viogen a su marido para quitarle la custodia. 

De todos modos esta historia es para subir audiencia y ella para ser más conocida y resucitar una carrera de presentadora muerta.


----------



## Silver_Surfer (2 Dic 2022)

Joder, se ha quedado en la mierda, ya ni gracia hace


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (2 Dic 2022)

Sietebailes dijo:


> No la llaman ni para anunciar compresas,pues tiene que dar la nota y hacerse ver.
> Pataleta de quiero que me hagan caso.



De hecho ir a Master Chef es el último recurso para salir del desempleo mediático. O de ahí a suicidarte como la Forqué.


----------



## Abrojo (2 Dic 2022)

tan guapa y tan pirada. Se ve que Dios las quiere así


----------



## valensalome (2 Dic 2022)

Que asco de hipócritas, esto parece el Colegio, que nivel de infantilismo llorica,
"Acuso a mis compañeros que toman drogas"
¡oh que escándalo! , ¿qu'e pasa, que no te invitan?


----------



## eL PERRO (2 Dic 2022)

Es jodidamente flipante a que nivel de MISERABILIDAD pueden llegar LAS PUTAS de este pais


----------



## lefebre (2 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> No me gusta tu inquina contra Patricia conde que es súper pizpi y inteligente



Y buenos pieses.


----------



## mberon (2 Dic 2022)

¿De quién habla?


----------



## EL INTERVENTOR (2 Dic 2022)

Que se vayan de fiesta con UTBH y rubén gisbert


----------



## ashe (2 Dic 2022)

Nadie hablaba de esta desde hace años hasta ahora..


----------



## Azog el Profanador (2 Dic 2022)

En su momento Ángel Martín se metía de todo , reconocido por el mismo.







Ángel Martín desvela cómo fue su adicción a las drogas: “Un día pierdes el control de todo” (lavanguardia.com)


----------



## Azog el Profanador (2 Dic 2022)

ashe dijo:


> Nadie hablaba de esta desde hace años hasta ahora..



Lo último que escuché es que le hizo viogen a un empresario, y de eso hace años.

Las batallas judiciales de Patricia Conde | Gente | EL PAÍS (elpais.com)


----------



## opilano (2 Dic 2022)

Y donde está la noticia?


----------



## Stelio Kontos (2 Dic 2022)

No hace falta ser un lumbreras para saber a qué 2 se refiere:


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (2 Dic 2022)

Melafo, joder


----------



## Play_91 (2 Dic 2022)

En el mundo del famoseo tiene que haber drogas por un tubo.


----------



## Javiser (2 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> esperemos que se haya casado BIEN, no como las Sonias Monroy porque veo que tiene 48 años.
> Y no sale en tve1, Cuentame, desde el 2016.



Monroy se fue a hacer las Américas a ver si triunfaba en Hollywood ( que hubiese sido como que yo consiga un puesto de astronauta en la NASA) y creo que se ha casado con un productor menor de allí....pero con pasta


----------



## Flures911 (2 Dic 2022)

La vida va de blanco unos le meten a la farlopa y tú a tragar leche...ah no ,tú estás donde estás por ser muy erudita.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (2 Dic 2022)

Como disfruto que esta basura televisiva se aniquilen entre ellos.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (2 Dic 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Monroy se fue a hacer las Américas a ver si triunfaba en Hollywood ( que hubiese sido como que yo consiga un puesto de astronauta en la NASA) y creo que se ha casado con un productor menor de allí....pero con pasta



Blowjobs mandan


----------



## GatoAzul (2 Dic 2022)

Montan todo tipo de polémicas con tal de ganar seguidores al programa. 
Con lo bien que cocinaba mi abuela como para hacer caso a estos indocumentados sobaplatos cocinillas televisivos. 
Leo Harlem: Cocina moderna - El Club de la Comedia - YouTube


----------



## Patatas bravas (2 Dic 2022)

Os juro que estoy enamorado de esta piva . Me haría yonki por ella .


----------



## Chortina Premium (2 Dic 2022)

Qué mal ha envejecido la Patri, ya no es tan guapa y pizpi


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (2 Dic 2022)

tiene pinta de ser más vaga que la chaqueta de un guardia

ahora se enrabieta y carga contra todos por ser expulsada

VAGA.


----------



## vaca (2 Dic 2022)

Yo se lo comía


----------



## hayapaz (2 Dic 2022)

A mi me gusta, es guapa


----------



## Lammero (2 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> soy buena pero no idiota




Es justo al revés, es tonta pero mala.
La nula capacidad de introspección de esta criatura es llamativa.


----------



## Covid Bryant (2 Dic 2022)

Coqueros en el mundo de la TV/cine jojojo a la orden del día junto a maricones y depravados varios.


----------



## Sardónica (2 Dic 2022)

Ese programa se lo quieren cargar hace tiempo pero como tiene audiencia no pueden hacerlo de forma abrupta.
Sabemos que el NOM y la alimentación tradicional y sana están reñidos.
O lo dinamitan o tienen que empezar a cocinar con gusanos y leche de cucaracha.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (2 Dic 2022)

100% seguro que uno de los supuestos farloperos es Lorena Castell


----------



## Evangelion (2 Dic 2022)

Si contratas a una loca tarde o temprano te la acaba lioandola.
Y eso vale tanto para la vida real como para la TV


----------



## Lord Vader (2 Dic 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Pues Mario Biondo era cámara en Masterchef; no te digo nada y te lo digo todo.



Buen apunte.


----------



## rsaca (2 Dic 2022)

Yo estuve al lado de ella en una tienda. En vivo impresiona bastante. Pero tiene cara de oler mierda y mirada despectiva de sabihonda. Creo que las españolas vienen con eso de serie. Supongo que estará harta de aguantar babosos.


----------



## EL FOLLACAJAS (2 Dic 2022)

¿¡Cómo!? ¿Qué en la tele van hasta las cartolas? ¡No me lo puedo creer! ¡IMPOSIBLE! Drogas en la tele... Me pinchas y no sangro.


----------



## Zoeric (2 Dic 2022)

Gente de la tele drogándose? Imposible


----------



## Frysby (2 Dic 2022)

No sé si se habrá escrito ya pero yo melafo


----------



## Albion (2 Dic 2022)

Lo más normal que haya en un programa de cocina es harina.


----------



## Trejo (2 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Que buena esta . En másterchef sólo hacen bullying y el programa está guionizado



Aún hay gente que no le acaba de entrar en la cabeza que TODO en televisión está guionizado. Gritos, improperios, amenazas....., todo es una obra de teatro barata.


----------



## Culozilla (2 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> QUI? Hombre, el tio bueno ese, hijo del presunto AMANTE del preparado.
> Y una marquesa...
> 
> Los protagonistas de la nueva entrega serán la artista Norma Duval, la cantante Ruth Lorenzo, representante de España en Eurovisión 2014; las presentadoras Patricia Conde y Lorena Castell, el cómico Xavier Deltell, los actores Eduardo Rosa, Emmanuel Esparza, Manu Baqueiro, Fernando Andina, *Pepe Barroso Jr*. y Daniela Santiago; la empresaria María Zurita; la diseñadora y jurado de ‘Maestros de la Costura’ María Escoté; el periodista deportivo Nico Abad y la aristócrata Isabelle Junot..




Espera, espera, que el preparado es del club del pepino??? jajaja.


----------



## Gorroto (2 Dic 2022)

Coca consume mucha gente, desde gente absolutamente normal hasta famosos. 

En el mundo de la moda, música, tele y farandula en general corre a toneladas. Y esta chica lo sabe perfectamente. 

Lanzar esa acusación contra compañeros, que seguramente sabe que se meten desde siempre porque esos se conocen todas sus miserias propias y ajenas, han salido unos con otros, son bastante endogamicos, el chivarse es algo bastante miserable. 

Esas cosas quedan en privado, si no te gusta se lo comentas, no te metas esa mierda delante mio yo no consumo y no quiero movidas. Y punto pelota. 

Lo demas es ganas de venganza y ser mala gente. Esa está ya marcada en ese mundo, que creemos que les da igual todo pero en realidad son bastante discretos para lo que les interesa de verdad.


----------



## zirick (2 Dic 2022)

Tomate tenía razón


----------



## Gorkako (2 Dic 2022)

La gente se pone como las putas grecas... por eso frijolito será el próximo presidente


----------



## Topacio (2 Dic 2022)

y esta quien es...


----------



## gabrielo (2 Dic 2022)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> Qué mal ha envejecido la Patri, ya no es tan guapa y pizpi



tiene 43 tacos que esperas ,de la belleza y imagen no hay nada que criticar tiene un aspecto muy bueno,luego tiene mucha chispa tipo ayuso que le hace una mujer increíblemente atractiva ,luego esta que tiene que esta como una cabra que le resta muchísimo si le quieres aguantar mas de una noche


----------



## PhilippBatz (2 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Yo la confundo con la que fue novia de PEDRO RUIZ que empezó de Miss Palencia (gran cantera de catalogos lo de las Misses) y que es igual de oler mierda, rubia falsa y presentadora, INMA DEL MORAL



Nunca me han llamado demasiado la atención las rubias, y menos si son de bote, pero estas dos en concreto me parecieron siempre muy atractivas. Sobre Inma apenas se sabe nada de un tiempo a esta parte, así que ignoro si habrá soportado bien el paso del tiempo, sin embargo Patricia creo que sigue siendo bastante guapa; me la encontré hace unos años por Madrid, ya rondando los 40, y casi me caigo de culo de lo bella que me pareció. 

En cambio en otra ocasión, dos décadas atrás, me topé con Cayetana Guillén en un rodaje por la capital y no me gustó nada.


----------



## Play_91 (2 Dic 2022)

¿Y quienes eran esas 2 personas enfarlopadas?

A veces ver programas en la tele, típico plató telebasura y se ve a la gente enfarlopada que es canteo.


----------



## tovarovsky (2 Dic 2022)

Perfumerias Paco dijo:


> 100% seguro que uno de los supuestos farloperos es Lorena Castell



La Loren se empolva la vulva y la pepitilla, pero biennn... la gusta que le coman el jigo bien glaseao.


----------



## La biografia (2 Dic 2022)

La probabilidad de que los que salen en esa clase de programa estén polimedicados es alta. O bien si son consumidores de droga, no es que este difamando a nadie es que podría ser un hecho muy real


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (2 Dic 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> La Loren se empolva la vulva y la pepitilla, pero biennn... la gusta que le coman el higo bien glaseao.



Ilustro para el resto de foreros.


----------



## sada (2 Dic 2022)

consumir coca está a la orden del día. Os sorprendería cuanta gente "de bien" la consume


----------



## ahondador (2 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Patricia Conde vuelve a cargar contra 'MasterChef' y acusa a dos compañeros de consumir drogas
> 
> *Patricia Conde vuelve a cargar contra 'MasterChef' y acusa a dos compañeros de consumir drogas*
> 
> ...




Patricia, Amber dice que como te pille te tira de los pelos


----------



## vegahermosa (2 Dic 2022)

sada dijo:


> consumir coca está a la orden del día. Os sorprendería cuanta gente "de bien" la consume



la adiccion a la coca es muy silenciosa si tienes la cartera llena, si es un pobre hombre el que se engancha a la perica acaba como un despojo humano mendigando pasta


----------



## sada (2 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> la adiccion a la coca es muy silenciosa si tienes la cartera llena, si es un pobre hombre el que se engancha a la perica acaba como un despojo humano mendigando pasta



así es, tengo un par de casos cercanos de personas de bien y respetables.


----------



## vegahermosa (2 Dic 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Espera, espera, que el preparado es del club del pepino??? jajaja.



de felipe no creo, no es un pichabrava como el padre pero desde luego no creo que sea eso.


----------



## eufor (2 Dic 2022)

Cobarde es la tipa, si abres la bocaza dilo todo...Fulano y Mengano se ponen hasta arriba y punto....lo que no se puede hacer es lo que hace esta, yo no pero hay 2 de los otros, yo santita y dejo enmierdados al resto como posibles sospechosos....
Probablemente sea verdad eso que dice que no se ha drogado nunca pero le ha faltado matizar ...no se ha drogado nunca con droga que ella ha pagado....y como buena comebolsas le jode que otros se metan y no le pongan nada a ella...


----------



## rsaca (2 Dic 2022)

Perfumerias Paco dijo:


> Ilustro para el resto de foreros.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1279114



Que rica está.


----------



## eufor (2 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Os juro que estoy enamorado de esta piva . Me haría yonki por ella .



Pagafantas


----------



## Lammero (2 Dic 2022)

Perfumerias Paco dijo:


> Ilustro para el resto de foreros.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1279114




YISAS


----------



## eufor (2 Dic 2022)

de lo último que quieres saber todo enfarlopado es de comida....el olor a comida ya es insorpotable......muy enganchado tiene que estar alguien para colocarse para pasar un mal rato...


----------



## Lubinillo (2 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> QUI? Hombre, el tio bueno ese, hijo del presunto AMANTE del preparado



Donde puedo conseguir mas de esa mierda?


----------



## CommiePig (2 Dic 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> En su momento Ángel Martín se metía de todo , reconocido por el mismo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...









este tambien tuvo una mala pasada, las putas drogas te revientan el cerebro, y la persona que fuiste, muere. Al menos, tiene en gran valor de echarle huevos, y denunciarlo. GRANDE



putas drogas, y putos traficantes HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA


----------



## CommiePig (2 Dic 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Si contratas a una loca tarde o temprano te la acaba lioandola.
> Y eso vale tanto para la vida real como para la TV









hacen pasar mal rato, a la audiencia y al muñeco humano objeto de linchamiento


----------



## Clorhídrico (2 Dic 2022)

*COCAINA Estrella Medellín*


----------



## Woden (2 Dic 2022)

A esta se le fue la pinza hace tiempo cuando su divorcio parece.


----------



## aventurero artritico (2 Dic 2022)

Perfumerias Paco dijo:


> Ilustro para el resto de foreros.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1279114



tiene pinta de ser un terremoto en la cama si


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (2 Dic 2022)

eufor dijo:


> de lo último que quieres saber todo enfarlopado es de *comida....el olor a comida ya es insorpotable......muy enganchado tiene que estar alguien para colocarse para pasar un mal rato...*



lo hacen por el estres y el RITMO y rendir incluyendo a todos los cocineros famosos de este pais MENOS UNO, que no le da.
Los ojos de todos lo dicen MU clarito.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (2 Dic 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Donde puedo conseguir mas de esa mierda?



¿Cual? ¿Cotilleos? ¿Injurias a la corona o perico?


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (2 Dic 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> tiene pinta de ser un terremoto en la cama si



Pos yo no se quien es. De la secta tv, parece, y creo que lleva calcetines de futbol me he comprado 13 pares, *medias*, se llaman y es la primera vez que la pornografia me influye en la vida real y mis compras. En Leon ha hecho - 2 grados, todo está helado frozen, menos mis piernas.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (2 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> de felipe no creo, no es un pichabrava como el padre pero desde luego no creo que sea eso.



Siempre se ha dicho que pierde asheite y es bisex, ya digo, las MALAS LENGUAS lo dicen.
El salio con mi ex amiga V en verano del 2001 en Palma. Que risas, que jovenes fuimos todos.


----------



## pepetemete (2 Dic 2022)

Una descerebrada que tuvo la suerte de nacer cachonda. 
Todo lo que sale en la tele es mierda. 
Si partimos de esa premisa , este tipo de noticias nos importarían UNA PUTA MIERDA.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (2 Dic 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> La Loren se empolva la vulva y la pepitilla



¿Sophia Loren? lo dudo. Aunque no come, nunca, asi esta que no se puede mover ni sostener.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (2 Dic 2022)

sada dijo:


> consumir coca está a la orden del día. Os sorprendería cuanta gente "de bien" la consume



Es escandaloso e HIPOCRITA ya que en el des-gobierno no paran de darle
Y en el Mundial.


----------



## tovarovsky (2 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> ¿Sophia Loren? lo dudo. Aunque no come, nunca, asi esta que no se puede mover ni sostener.



Estas empolvao chaval! estamos hablando de la poligonera de "zampeando"


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (2 Dic 2022)

Stelio Kontos dijo:


> No hace falta ser un lumbreras para saber a qué 2 se refiere:
> 
> X e Y



uy, uy yo BORRARIA ESAS FOTOS
*Es doble querella penal con sentencia firme. *


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (2 Dic 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Estas empolvao chaval! estamos hablando de la poligonera de "zampeando"



¿Y se apellida Loren? Que *no veo la secta*, pero el del pueblo de mi madre, ENHARINADO casi siempre esta, como sus amos del partido


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (2 Dic 2022)

A ver para vagos y no enterados:

- drogarse NO es delito, aunque X y Z que tienen PODER y siempre estan drogados, en trabajo, yo les meteria en un gulag.... hipocritas.
- decir que X es drogadicto es doble delito PENAL con sentencia firme.

- Gracias a Dios, o no, no sé aun, la cocaina me *SIENTA DE PENA*, pero mal, mal, mal, mal a nivel cannabis y alcohol, y la semana pasada me meti 4 gr para recordarmelo (y adelgazar). Me sienta muy mal, me marea, no me siento euforico ni me siento guay ni nada como esos, me va todo por el lado SEXO en diferido, horas despues, es incompresible y *multiorgasmico*, asi, y encima me dio arritmias, *me anula como persona* y me desmayé dos veces en el pasillo.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (2 Dic 2022)

Play_91 dijo:


> En el mundo del famoseo tiene que haber drogas por un tubo.



PUES EN ALTA POLITICA Y GOBIERNOS NI TE CUENTO


----------



## Tubiegah (2 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> A ver para vagos y no enterados:
> 
> - drogarse NO es delito, aunque X y Z que tienen PODER y siempre estan drogados, en trabajo, yo les meteria en un gulag.... hipocritas.
> - decir que X es drogadicto es doble delito PENAL con sentencia firme.
> ...



no hagas esas mierdas, hombre, que a algunos nos gusta leerte y hasta casi llegamos a entender todos tus mensajes


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (2 Dic 2022)

Pablem0s dijo:


> *Porque no se puede ser cocainómano (es decir, consumir cocaína de manera REGULAR durante años) y haber sido un obeso toda tu vida hasta antes de ayer.*



PAQUIRRIN y los gitanos son cc y mas o menos obesos todos.

y oye, *yo borraria esa foto*, y toda mencion, y si, me temo que ese SI es del club
el que no es es otro, que me pone MU burro casado con una star de tv que da las horas medio desnuda


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (2 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> hasta casi llegamos a entender todos tus mensajes



ja ja ja.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (2 Dic 2022)

Pablem0s dijo:


> Me dais bastante pereza la gente que consumís cocaína



Solo la probe en 2015 dos noches, y la semana pasada 4 gr y GRACIAS a dios me sienta de PENA y sé escuchar a mi cuerpo que me dice, por aqui no. .

Si me dices todas las demas, pos si. *Soy un puto yonqui,* part time, pero en Leon siempre tengo problemas para conseguir lo que quiero, que en este presente es sólo CRYSTAL METH, lo mejor que he probado en la vida con el fentanilo.


----------



## Lubinillo (2 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> ¿Cual? ¿Cotilleos? ¿Injurias a la corona o perico?



Cotilleos sobre amantes preparados


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (2 Dic 2022)

┣▇▇▇═─── dijo:


> Los de masterchef deberían contratar a risto mejide como coordinador



ufh, ese tiene su EGO programa y sus satelites lame ceniceros-


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (2 Dic 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Cotilleos sobre amantes preparados



El *compi yoga* suena presuntamente muy equivoco.


----------



## algala (2 Dic 2022)

Entre dos concursantes andina la cosa


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (2 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Yo no tengo la menor amistad con gente que se droga. A la mínima que me entero de que se meten mierda, están fuera de mi vida.



¿Sera por eso que no tengo amigos? ja ja ja. Mira que las tres mas sociales, cannabis, alcohol y coca, son justo las que me DESTROZAN, anulan y no quiero ver ni en pintura.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (2 Dic 2022)

Se pulio mucho. Ahi no vale ni un pimiento.


----------



## vegahermosa (2 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Siempre se ha dicho que pierde asheite y es bisex, ya digo, las MALAS LENGUAS lo dicen.
> El salio con mi ex amiga V en verano del 2001 en Palma. Que risas, que jovenes fuimos todos.



piensa mal y acertaras


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (2 Dic 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> de catálogos Venca.



¿y de otros? Tu que sabes...


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (2 Dic 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Pues Mario Biondo era cámara en Masterchef; no te digo nada y te lo digo todo.



pero a la viuda la conocio de camara en SUPERVIVIENTES; y en cuanto a los OJOS y la cocaina de ambos, que se dijo, se dijo, a las fotos y vhs me remito porque *los ojos NUNCA mienten*, antipatica viuda de apellido sefardita.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (2 Dic 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Hacienda es lo más hijo de puta que hay en España. Rápidamente te buscan cosas sin sentido, te llevan a juicio las veces que sean aunque no tengan razón y pierdan juicios. Así que ese argumento es inválido tanto porque este es otro tema y también porque son unos hijos de puta.



Todos menos XAVI el del Real Madrid que les *ganó* pero hacienda ha recurrido, y puede que hacienda PIERDA.


----------



## tovarovsky (2 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> ¿Y se apellida Loren? Que *no veo la secta*, pero el del pueblo de mi madre, ENHARINADO casi siempre esta, como sus amos del partido



LOREna zampeando y zampando


----------



## Gusman (2 Dic 2022)

HIPOTECA A TIPO FIJO - YouTube


----------



## AmericanSamoa (2 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> ¿Sera por eso que no tengo amigos? ja ja ja. Mira que las tres mas sociales, cannabis, alcohol y coca, son justo las que me DESTROZAN, anulan y no quiero ver ni en pintura.



Puedes tenerlos, pero no de verdad. Un amigo de verdad, alguien que te quiere, no podría verte drogado. 

A mí me afecta emocionalmente (y mucho) ver a una persona muy drogada. La marihuana o el alcohol me dan igual porque son algo más discutible. La mayoría hemos fumado marihuana esporádicamente.

Pero meterte drogas duras te destruye el cerebro totalmente. Y destruye a la gente a tu alrededor.


----------



## Tonimn (2 Dic 2022)

Los cocineros mediáticos son todos empresarios.
Ni uno defiende a los trabajadores ni dice nada sobre las inhumanas condiciones laborales.
Al revés, las defienden.


----------



## Silluzollope (2 Dic 2022)

Stelio Kontos dijo:


> No hace falta ser un lumbreras para saber a qué 2 se refiere:



No creo, estos solo estaban con los concursantes para grabar las pruebas. No digo que no les guste el tema, pero fijo que no iba por ellos, sino por la que tiene una pinta de comebolsas que no puede con ella. Ahora tiene pasta y no lo hará, pero se ve a km que se deja arrimar si hay merca cerquita.


----------



## Alf_ET (2 Dic 2022)

Pero si los que van al programa este YA son famosos ¿qué presión tienen? Se supone que van por diversión, no se van a dedicar a cocinar como los que van sin ser famosos.
Si te eliminan pues no pasa nada, más pasta al bolsillo y a seguir tu vida. No entiendo los dramas que montan porque les digan que les ha salido mal el cocido cuando no son cocineros.


----------



## Play_91 (2 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> PUES EN ALTA POLITICA Y GOBIERNOS NI TE CUENTO



Drogas y prostitución es muy típico en esos ambientes.
Son la gente más enferma del planeta (máscaras falsedad) y con dinero.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (2 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Pero meterte drogas duras te destruye el cerebro totalmente. Y destruye a la gente a tu alrededor.



Empecé a los *41 años*. La coca es la peor de todas `para el cerebro, sin dudarlo, mira como estan en el CONGRESO o Tele 5, y la H aun no me atrevo. Como tengo tramadol puro de farmacia, ¿para que me voy a meter H adulterada? 

Desde luego solo quiero conocer gente burguesa y yonqui. 
Pero soy muy esquizoide. Rehuyo la gente y vida social.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (2 Dic 2022)

Alf_ET dijo:


> No entiendo los dramas que montan porque les digan que les ha salido mal el cocido cuando no son cocineros.



*EGO* y cada vez que mas semanas esten, mas cobran, ademas, si no sales por TV no existes.
La tv da o daba seguidores en RRSS


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (2 Dic 2022)

Play_91 dijo:


> Drogas y prostitución es muy típico en esos ambientes.
> Son la gente más enferma del planeta (máscaras falsedad) y con dinero.



y hablando de los politicos españoles son los peores del mundo SIN DUDA.
¿No hay más de 400 mil? ¡400 mil!


----------



## AmericanSamoa (2 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Empecé a los *41 años*. La coca es la peor de todas `para el cerebro, sin dudarlo, mira como estan en el CONGRESO o Tele 5, y la H aun no me atrevo. Como tengo tramadol puro de farmacia, ¿para que me voy a meter H adulterada?
> 
> Desde luego solo quiero conocer gente burguesa y yonqui.
> Pero soy muy esquizoide. Rehuyo la gente y vida social.



No hay mucho que responderte, pues. Con 41 años uno es plenamente consciente de lo que hace. Entraste en ese camino porque es lo que querías. Así que tendrás que transitarlo con valentía. Vida solo hay una. Espero que la disfrutes de esa manera.


----------



## Play_91 (2 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> y hablando de los politicos españoles son los peores del mundo SIN DUDA.
> ¿No hay más de 400 mil? ¡400 mil!



Si, son basura, pero como en todos lados, lo que pasa que en españa, a más paleto eres más basura muchas veces, suben su ego, son ego puro y paletismo + ego + dinero + chupar culo de amo Bilderberg pues es lo que tiene, se creen mierda y ni llegan.

Los niveles de conciencia más bajos del planeta suelen estar siempre, aunque reencarnen, en puestos de poder político, etc ya que valen para esos puestos.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (2 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Entraste en ese camino porque es lo que querías.



Asi fue en mi caso.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (2 Dic 2022)

Play_91 dijo:


> se creen mierda y ni llegan.



por eso son carne del perico 24 H para sentirse guays y validos y utiles, como el que nos.... censurado.


----------



## Play_91 (2 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> por eso son carne del perico 24 H para sentirse guays y validos y utiles, como el que nos.... censurado.



Si tu vas contra las leyes universales haciendo el mal no puedes ser feliz.
Esa gente tiene poder, dinero y es infeliz, chupando ano de amo.

Los niveles de conciencia más bajos del planeta suelen estar siempre, aunque reencarnen, en puestos de poder político, etc ya que valen para esos puestos.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (2 Dic 2022)

Toda la razón en todo pero si que es cierto que la gente dice que en Masterchef Celebrity son gilipollas.

Xuso Jones estuvo y dijo que nunca le habían tratado tan mal en su vida y eso que el tío se descojona de todo.


----------



## ravalero1 (2 Dic 2022)

Frysby dijo:


> No sé si se habrá escrito ya pero yo melafo



Gracias a Dios alguien normal!!!

Sent from my 21081111RG using Tapatalk


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (2 Dic 2022)

Intuitiva Feladora dijo:


> Xuso Jones estuvo y dijo que *nunca le habían tratado tan mal en su vida* y eso que el tío se descojona de todo.



y MARIA DEL MONTE tambien. Que les hizo un corte y que os jodan tras la primera gala.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (2 Dic 2022)

Intuitiva Feladora dijo:


> Masterchef Celebrity son gilipollas.



la nieta de Mengele entro en el obispado cuando grabaron en Leon y mi hermano que trabaja ahi de archivero dice que es mas pija y tonta que un ladrillo, cosa que no sorprende a nadie

porque son pijos de la *CALLE MIGUEL ANGEL*


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (2 Dic 2022)

ravalero1 dijo:


> Gracias a Dios alguien normal!!!



Si, es muy follable, y lo dice este homo.
Pero en el casting sin pulirse y operarse que habeis puesto (no se muy bien que se ha hecho) no valia ni un pimiento.


----------



## Dr.Muller (2 Dic 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> HIPOTECA A TIPO FIJO - YouTube



Jojojojojo


----------



## Dr.Muller (2 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Si, es muy follable, y lo dice este homo.
> Pero en el casting sin pulirse y operarse que habeis puesto (no se muy bien que se ha hecho) no valia ni un pimiento.



K ase cafres
la vida te regale mucho más de lo que desees y lo digo de corazón!


----------



## socrates99 (2 Dic 2022)

Menos mal que no va al sálvame…debe de ser la ostia


----------



## Dr.Muller (2 Dic 2022)

socrates99 dijo:


> Menos mal que no va al sálvame…debe de ser la ostia



Uyuyuy querella penal con sentencia te diría mi amigo @TinieblasdeTamara


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (2 Dic 2022)

socrates99 dijo:


> Menos mal que no va al *sálvame*…debe de ser la ostia



Como empiece con las iniciales... casi mejor digo los que NO se drogan.

Pero en *INFORMATIVOS*, de todas, todas las cadenas, 
no hay mas perico que en informativos. 
Es tan exagerado que NO se como no lo veis.


----------



## Dr.Muller (2 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Como empiece con las iniciales... casi mejor digo los que NO se drogan.
> 
> Pero en *INFORMATIVOS*, de todas, todas las cadenas,
> no hay mas perico que en informativos.
> Es tan exagerado que NO se como no lo veis.



Una vez vi un vídeo del coto Matamoros hablando de eso y era bastante curioso si


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (2 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Una vez vi un vídeo del coto Matamoros hablando de eso y era bastante curioso si



LES PAGARAN LAS LAMIDAS ANALES y el deep throat en kilos. 
Porque si no, no se explica... se les iria parte del sueldo en ello.


----------



## Dr.Muller (2 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> LES PAGARAN LAS LAMIDAS ANALES y el deep throat en kilos.
> Porque si no, no se explica... se les iria parte del sueldo en ello.


----------



## tovarovsky (2 Dic 2022)

La chusmaza retrasada que empodera a esos nemoños telemierdosos no tiene idea de los ladrillos de mercaperica que se aspiran nasalmente en el interior de esos edificios donde se manipula la realidad para consumo de lemmings idiotas analfabetos. Que una tipeja con chacha que no sabe hacer un buebol frito como la vallejanajera, este dando órdenes y poniendo nota a la actuación en cocina bajo presión brutal y acoso psicológico a un concursante, es digno de denuncia y de cancelación del pograma por insultos, humillaciones y tortura psiquica. MASTERMIERD debe ser cancelado y esos amiguetes que son una banda organizada que medra y absorbe anualmente millones de euros públicos, deben ser procesados y enviados a un Gulaj ruso a preparar caldereta y rancho para los ukranianos arrestados y encarcelados que vienen de la guerra. Que les asignen un militar sin escrúpulos que controle la productividad y la calidad del rancho y si no cumplen, a barracones de castigo previa somanta de ostias por listillos y bocachanclas. Asi durante 10 años.


----------



## Zbigniew (2 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> ¿y de otros? Tu que sabes...
> [/QUOTE. Yo no sé nada, de catálogos de señoritas sabrán los políticos ,futbolistas,actores de Hollywood y millonarios.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (2 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


>



es que son VOCEROS y portavoces de los partidos que les pagan....y les mandan.
Y lamen y blanquean a gritos. Sin circo de pulgas o tres pistas
Las pulgas son ellos, ellas y elles, como la Follarás o Inda.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (2 Dic 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> donde se manipula la realidad para consumo de lemmings idiotas analfabetos.



si, en publicidad y marketing tambien le dan sin parar. Les encanta.
Vas a cualquier fiesta de youtubers, IG y subnormales influencers y todos estan volados. Idos

Y de alfombras rojas ya corramos un tupido velo. IP


----------



## Dr.Muller (2 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> es que son VOCEROS y portavoces de los partidos que les pagan....y les mandan.
> Y lamen y blanquean a gritos. Sin circo de pulgas o tres pistas
> Las pulgas son ellos, ellas y elles, como la Follarás.



Estamos en buenas manos
salimos más fuertes


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (2 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> salimos más fuertes



ahi, ahi.


----------



## Culozilla (2 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> de felipe no creo, no es un pichabrava como el padre pero desde luego no creo que sea eso.



He estado leyendo y hay muchos rumores de cositas muy homo. No sé qué creer.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (2 Dic 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> He estado leyendo y hay muchos rumores de cositas muy homo. No sé qué creer.



Rumores.

La verdad fue la rubia NATURAL de Oviedo
Rubia NATURAL, asi NOS LA VENDIERON


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (2 Dic 2022)

Bueno, ya sabeis POR DONDE MIRAR y a quien,
lo borré porque no quiero que me hagan un CIA a lo Polanski con un twink rubio

cuando caigais en IP os dareis la mega *hostia* que me di yo con IP
y hasta donde esta *PODRIDO* todo
que lo está.


----------



## Mink (2 Dic 2022)

En la tele solo hay drogadictos y putas (que tambien se drogan)


----------



## Helion + (2 Dic 2022)

Lo que dice es una obviedad pero está bien que lo diga , pq de repente nos hemos vueltos muy permisivos con los coqueros. Pero nadie con un mínimo de responsabilidad debería de meterse, pues habría que exigirle puta responsabilidad.


Pero ya sabemos que España se ha vuelto un narco estado anglolico liberal amante de las drogas donde Escohotado es una guía y un faro. 
Y ojo que respeto a este último pero es la mejor forma de destruir al ser humano , una vida disoluta.


----------



## CesareLombroso (2 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> INMA
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1278684
> Ver archivo adjunto 1278685




puf tenia unas tetas increibles.

Melafo con perica en el glande


----------



## DDT (2 Dic 2022)

Aquí cuando se parecía a PAMELA ANDERSON.


----------



## Tanchus (2 Dic 2022)

La trepa ésta me puso más de una copa en sus días de camarera. Trabajaba en un sitio en Valladolid cerca de un paseo que pudiera parecer que le pusieron el nombre en referencia a ella más que al afamado escritor.


----------



## fayser (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (2 Dic 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Melafo con *perica en el glande*



Lo probé la semana pasada y no me dijo nada. Ni al cerebro, pero ay amigo, 4 horas despues de las 4 rayas, estalló un HIROSHIMA del sexo dentro de mi. Es tan *PELIGROSA* y golosa que a una invitacion no sabria que decir.
Y me sentó mal, mal, mal, mal y mal, gracias a Dios.

Si no, no tendria ni dinero, ni napia, ni salud, ni nada.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (2 Dic 2022)

fayser dijo:


>



Si te despeinas como Bardot y te maquillas como Brigitte, ¿acaso tienes su estilo, clase y eres un icono de moda?
NI DE COÑA.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (2 Dic 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Aquí cuando se parecía a PAMELA ANDERSON.



pues si que tenia aire a la choni de la playa.
Mejor queda de Bardot.


----------



## rascachapas (2 Dic 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> HIPOTECA A TIPO FIJO - YouTube



Profetas


----------



## nate (2 Dic 2022)

Que buena estaba la hija de puta. Melafo también a día de hoy.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (2 Dic 2022)

Helion + dijo:


> Lo que dice es una obviedad pero está bien que lo diga



Poco a poco, una tras otra, van diciendo la verdad.
*Karmele Marchante*, en su guerra contra Salvame y la fabrica de la tele (33 y psoe y agenda 2030), dijo que en los baños hacian CARRERAS DE DROGAS y se publico en todo mass media.


----------



## Woden (2 Dic 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> He estado leyendo y hay muchos rumores de cositas muy homo. No sé qué creer.



Yo le he visto de marcha en su juventud y le entraban las tías a saco.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (2 Dic 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Yo le he visto de marcha en su juventud y le entraban las tías a saco.



por eso las malas lenguas dicen que era BISEX.

Claro que salia con mujeres, RUBIAS; siempre eran rubias.
Isabel Sartorious, la americana, la noruega. Esas si naturales.
O sin mechas, o mejor teñidas que la del telediario.


----------



## Registrador (2 Dic 2022)

Loca del coño


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (2 Dic 2022)

Registrador dijo:


> Loca del coño



probablemente... pos anda que la de mi otro hilo.... otra rubia. 
Mi enfermedad TLP es 90% de mujeres como la que describes, locas de eso que están en salud mental.
Y los pocos hombres que la padecemos, 10%, suelen acabar en LA CARCEL, que espero no sea mi caso






Alba Carrillo contra mi ex compañera de clase BEA JARRIN por un pikoleto sin paquete


Albita, allá por donde pasa, tarda en salir la felicidad. https://www.lavanguardia.com/television/20221127/8623888/jorge-perez-alba-carrillo-besandose.html...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Woden (2 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> por eso las malas lenguas dicen que era BISEX.
> 
> Claro que salia con mujeres, RUBIAS; siempre eran rubias.
> Isabel Sartorious, la americana, la noruega. Esas si naturales.
> O sin mechas, o mejor teñidas que la del telediario.



Que se folle lo que quiera, se ganó mi respeto cagándose en los indepes en 2017. Así que viva el rey y muera el mal gobierno!


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (2 Dic 2022)

Woden dijo:


> y muera el mal gobierno!



Dios te oiga.


----------



## Lubinillo (3 Dic 2022)

Una que va hasta las trancas es pariente
La otra con aris tiene cara de monguer, bueno las dos


----------



## Lubinillo (3 Dic 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> He estado leyendo y hay muchos rumores de cositas muy homo. No sé qué creer.



Me da a mi que los tiros van por otro lado y me explico. Como esta arriba, tiene que pasarse por la piedra a los de abajo que quieran entrar en su circulo. Es bien sencillo de entender, quien se deja dar por culo a si mismo, que no seria capaz de hacer a los demás? Esto es asín y lo llevan utilizado las mafias desde hace siglos.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (3 Dic 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> que va hasta las trancas es XXX
> XXX tiene cara de monguer



pues no deberia ya que ha vivido en el privilegio, voy a mirar.
Si, son X y X


----------



## Patatas bravas (3 Dic 2022)

Es una belleza peculiar la de Patricia conde no parece española . Parece sueca o francesa. Por eso me gusta tanto. Aparte de su carácter misterioso


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (3 Dic 2022)

MADRE MIA; que ojos.
No lo habia ni googleado porque doy por sentado que casi todos irian.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (3 Dic 2022)

Otros que han pasado también por ese concurso han manifestado su adhesion a Patricia Conde y que van a guardar silencio escrupulosamente.


----------



## elpesetilla (3 Dic 2022)

esta no vulve a curra en la tele en su puta vida

hay que ser idiota decir que se drogan?? ( acaso alguien lo duda la coca entre famosos) lo que menos gusta es una chivata


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (3 Dic 2022)

Está ahora una REPETICION en la 1 con postres pescado y patatas cerca del Retiro, y ella está muy mona, hace morritos, hace bromas, y tiene las pestañas más falsas que he visto. Jordi le dice que le falta TODO, que se ha rendido.


----------



## Lammero (3 Dic 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> puf tenia unas tetas increibles.
> 
> Melafo con perica en el glande




Los fanboys de los caracteres sexuales primarios es normal que se entusiasmen, a mi me parece más bruta que un arao y borderline traveloide. Hay atletas más femeninas que esa cosa.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (3 Dic 2022)

SU VIDA, es gratis









Patricia Conde y su vida alejada de la ciudad: una casita en el campo, un huerto ecológico y la timidez de una niña que siempre quiso ser actriz


La que fuera presentadora de Sé lo que hicisteis ha vuelto a la primera línea estos meses por su participación en MasterChef Celebrity.




www.revistavanityfair.es


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (3 Dic 2022)

Una archi enemiga tuitera le ha salido









Anabel Alonso, contra Patricia Conde: "Convierte a sus compañeros en sospechosos de drogadictos"


La actriz, que participó en la cuarta edición de 'MasterChef Celebrity', ha cargado contra la presentadora por sus críticas al programa.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Karlb (3 Dic 2022)

Yo eso de que salga gente drogada en los programas de televisión no se si creérmelo.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (3 Dic 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Yo eso de que salga gente drogada en los programas de televisión *no se si creérmelo.*



CREEME y en el telediario y en politica ni te cuento.
*No solo lo se ver yo. *


----------



## CesareLombroso (3 Dic 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Yo eso de que salga gente drogada en los programas de televisión no se si creérmelo.




puf, cuando eres experto los ves en la tira de programas


----------



## Karlb (3 Dic 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> puf, cuando eres experto los ves en la tira de programas



Era coña 

Que a veces veo el chiringuito y veía crónicas marcianas.
Y…


----------



## Redwill (3 Dic 2022)

El mundo del sexo y la prostitucion esta infestado por las drogas, algo que no me podia imaginar, pero es aboslutamente mayoritario.

Y creo que todo lo relacionado con el espectaculo, la television y el cine igual


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (3 Dic 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> chiringuito



ahi casi la palma en directo el imbecil de mi primo Rafa no me jodas.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (3 Dic 2022)

¿Os imaginais la que se armaria si la gente supiese ver o alguien desenmascarase a X e Y con sus puestos de PODER drogados todo el dia como estan? He puesto las dos fotos y las borro en 30 secs, que no quiero que me ROYUELEEN.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (3 Dic 2022)

Y a mi que me sienta mal, no hay derecho
Not fun at all.

Viuda y el pobre suicidado.







el duque de PORK







ellas si
el pedofilo suicidado puede
y el hortera no


Follar con Melania encocada tiene que ser una montaña rusa.







JASON; ¿tu tambien?


----------



## vegahermosa (4 Dic 2022)

el duque y la primera dama lo disimularian muy bien en una actuacion de como se llevan las largas enfarlopaos.

por lo visto el duque en vez de brindar con champán en sus fiestas brinda empolvandose el hocico

la vida de la alta alcurnia suele ser muy aburrida. y la otra habiendo sido modelo, no creo que sorprendiera.


----------



## vegahermosa (4 Dic 2022)

Redwill dijo:


> El mundo del sexo y la prostitucion esta infestado por las drogas, algo que no me podia imaginar, pero es aboslutamente mayoritario.
> 
> Y creo que todo lo relacionado con el espectaculo, la television y el cine igual



el mundo de la prostitucion esta lleno de cocaina y pastillas azules


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> la otra habiendo sido modelo



querrás decir *escort*, se caso con su mejor cliente, como JI con la madre de sus 6 u 8 hijos.
El pasado de modelo de Mrs Tump no se lo cree nadie. Vivio en Milan ¿desfilo alguna vez?
¿Fue la imagen de algo, aunque sea un VENCA italiano?
Las casas de moda tienen buenos archivos eh.


----------



## vegahermosa (4 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> querrás decir *escort*, se caso con su mejor cliente, como JI con la madre de sus 6 u 8 hijos.
> El pasado de modelo de Mrs Tump no se lo cree nadie. Vivio en Milan ¿desfilo alguna vez?
> ¿Fue la imagen de algo, aunque sea un VENCA italiano?
> Las casas de moda tienen buenos archivos eh.



ya me entiende amigo tinieblas.... a buen entendedor...modelo se dice por haber sido primera dama yanki ...

es un eufemismo si de putilla de lujo. como los gustos pedofilos del actual presidente....se diria en el argot de lo diplomatico que es un hombre mayor senil que tiene afecto para la mocedad por su espiritu de abuelo entrañable.


----------



## vegahermosa (4 Dic 2022)

por cierto tinieblas, dice que la perica le afecta negativamente, pero ya le digo yo que afecta negativamente el tipo de farla que uno cata. 

gastese las perras en una buena como las que teniamos en los ochenta y me dice. 

en españa no hay mas que camellos de pacotilla salvo para la jet set esa.


----------



## vegahermosa (4 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> ¿Os imaginais la que se armaria si la gente supiese ver o alguien desenmascarase a X e Y con sus puestos de PODER drogados todo el dia como estan? He puesto las dos fotos y las borro en 30 secs, que no quiero que me ROYUELEEN.



no creo que la gente se escandalice de que alguno o alguna este encocao en un puesto de responsabilidad publica, o de determinado cargo politico. 
en españa es mas facil aceptar a alguien encocao que aceptar a uno que sea "pepero" ...


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> en españa es mas facil aceptar a alguien encocao que aceptar a uno que sea "pepero" ...



No estoy yo muy seguro, eh, y en el PP nieva que como te quedes paralizado y sin cadenas, te mueres cubierto.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> gastese las perras en una buena como las que teniamos en los ochenta y me dice.



hombre, a los tanos les interesó darme la buena para engancharme y que viviera los fuegos artificiales (sólo se dieron en el sexo) no en el sherebro. 
Noto a la hija de puta de la coca tirandome de las piernas hacia abajo para que me meta más, es peligrosisima.


----------



## Le Truhan (4 Dic 2022)

Esta y alba Carrillo de sumisas en un trío un fin de semana, molaría bastante


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Dic 2022)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Esta y alba Carrillo de sumisas en un trío un fin de semana, molaría bastante



si no tienes pasta me temo que ni te miren. 
Pero son parecidas, o eso trasmiten.


----------



## Le Truhan (4 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> si no tienes pasta me temo que ni te miren.
> Pero son parecidas, o eso trasmiten.



Evidentemente, jajajaja


----------



## pepinox (4 Dic 2022)

Ese es el programa que reventó a Veronica Forqué, que se acabó suicidando ahorcada.

Y es el programa que ha reventado a Patricia Conde.

Hay una cierta línea continuista en todo ello, y ese programa no debería hacerse con dineros públicos.


----------



## Lasjoa (4 Dic 2022)

Tiene que llamar la atención a ver si le dan un programito, Patricia siempre me ha parecido una niña mal criada, con aires de superioridad. Como dicen por ahí victimismo que está tan de moda, si eres mujer es una inversión garantizada


----------



## Knight who says ni (4 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Obvio. Como todos los realities, sobre todo los de Cuatro con los tanos.



Eso digo yo, vaya sorpresa. 

¿Les echaban algo en el agua en "_Sé lo que hicisteis..._"?


----------



## vegahermosa (4 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> hombre, a los tanos les interesó darme la buena para engancharme y que viviera los fuegos artificiales (sólo se dieron en el sexo) no en el sherebro.
> Noto a la hija de puta de la coca tirandome de las piernas hacia abajo para que me meta más, es peligrosisima.



cuando yo era joven habia muy buen material por cualquier lado, muy limpio y muy potente y placentero. desde hace dos decadas se congelo el valor por el producto a cambio de venderle a los chavales cualquier mierda que les ponga la patata a mil, y les de necesidad de consumir mas y mas, que no baja una mierda, te dejara la nariz echa unos zorros y que tendra de sabor un amargor petrolado, mas falso que una culebra de goma. 

la farla buena hace bien a cualquiera, es placentera, se mete uno un tiro y empieza una regustera en la frente y un bienestar que te quedas de puta madre, esa era la buena y esa es la buena, si no sintio eso, es el medicamento de corte que le echan y que crea adictos. 

y los gitanos como los caribeños que tan de moda estan hoy son todos igual de farfulleros y camellos de pacotilla, la que es buena la mandan a europa que en españa nadie paga 100 euros por un gramo bueno.

y la jet set que le digo esa compra en abundancia y se la dejan a un precio callejero pero a base de que les meteran 100 en una noche para que se encisquen bien la nariz de polvo bueno. 

si esto era asi en los 90 que yo ya me pegaba mis buenas fiestas con 18, imagine hoy dia que no hay mas que putiferio,golferia y drogadiccion


----------



## vegahermosa (4 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> No estoy yo muy seguro, eh, y en el PP nieva que como te quedes paralizado y sin cadenas, te mueres cubierto.



no hay duda que en las sedes politicas de cierto caché si se pueden permitir pagar a doña rogelia para que sea secretaria desde hace 40 años, y a la guarrilla de turno que le hace algun favorcillo al jerifalte de medio pelo para abrir las puertas; se puedan permitir que la temporada de invierno con nieve llegue a las plantas altas donde se concentre el poder, sea en ferran,genova, o en sabin etxea, a lo largo de las estaciones. dame pan y llamame tonto, o sea que se van a privar por los cojones, pero ya lo pilla, que en el ideal colectivo uno acepta mejor a un yonkarra que a un fachilla de esos que tan de moda estan en el vocabulario general


----------



## Antiglobalismo (4 Dic 2022)

Y que va a pasar en un programa de rojos en una TV de rojos? Pues que hacen rojadas, te meten el piolet por detrás. Da gracias que solo te apagaran el horno por detrás y no te sabotearan la batidora y tuvieras un percance mayor. Es lo que hace la basura roja.

Si la escoria esa de Anabel Alonso la enchufaron ahí joder que esperas de ese puto programa que no enseña ni siquiera a comer saludablemente si no a vender su producto máster chef.


----------



## vegahermosa (4 Dic 2022)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Esta y alba Carrillo de sumisas en un trío un fin de semana, molaría bastante



este tipo de golfas como dice tinieblas si no tiene usted la cartera llena no se las lleva ni a la barra del bar a servirse un coctel


----------



## Antiglobalismo (4 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Una archi enemiga tuitera le ha salido
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La gilipollas mayor del reino. Es el pequeño mierdoning en mujer, con la misma poca gracia y creyéndose que la tiene.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Dic 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> ¿Les echaban algo en el agua en "_Sé lo que hicisteis..._"?



No lo sé, gin tonic, a lo mejor, pero los rumores dicen que en todo reality de Tele 5 si, de todo.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> La gilipollas mayor del reino. Es el pequeño mierdoning en mujer, con la misma poca gracia y creyéndose que la tiene.



Ya pero es del club de las bolleras, muy intocable en estos momentos.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (4 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Ya pero es del club de las bolleras, muy intocable en estos momentos.



Bollera roja lameculos del régimen. Le falta el ministerio solo.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> te dejara la nariz echa unos zorros



no se me taponó en absoluto los 4 dias que tuve mi experiencia. Es que ni moquillo, ni tocarme la napia ni nada.
Ya te digo que les convenia darme la gallega buena. Arosa no esta tan lejos y Leon es un HUB, como Benavente, de la gallega.


vegahermosa dijo:


> ponga la patata a mil



si, eso si que la primera noche me dio y NO ME GUSTO NADA, estoy acostumbrado a ir x2 el corazon con el speed, no a x10 con la maldita coca

Mis pastillas de *QUETIAPINA* 50mg justo son buenas contra la coca
ya te digo que NO me funciono.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Le falta el ministerio solo.



Estará postulando su candidatura. La proxima Iceta seguro.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Dic 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Ese es el programa que reventó a Veronica Forqué, que se acabó suicidando ahorcada.



Terrible que se nos haya ya olvidado. Asi fue, su paso por el programa la hundio más. 
Y esa hija tan loca que tiene haciendo porno artistico...


----------



## Kicki (4 Dic 2022)

A mi me cae bien esta chica, o al menos, el papel que ha interpretado en tv pero no entiendo muy bien el ánimo o el objetivo de esas declaraciones. Hay que ver el elenco de "Sé lo que hicisteis" para darse cuenta de ello, y creer que ella ha sido siempre inmune a todo esto sería de un inocentón que no veas.

Yo entiendo que todo Dios se meta en la tv, y en la política. Cuando te dedicas a una cosa que es basura tiendes a buscar el bienestar por otras vías. A veces es tan simple como hacerse una pregunta. ¿Haría yo ese papelón sobrio? ¿Y con unas cuantas encima? Pues eso. Hombre, si no te las has metido nunca te puede ser difícil de comprender y acabas por pensar que hay gente "televisiva".


----------



## Le Truhan (4 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> este tipo de golfas como dice tinieblas si no tiene usted la cartera llena no se las lleva ni a la barra del bar a servirse un coctel



Por supuesto pero si tuviera la cartera llena tampoco las querría porque me dejarían como un mendigo con pensión de hijos, si es solo si, denuncias a lo assange. Tener dinero no te protege de nada. Si eres pobre o eres rico, tienes muchos problemas con estas, eso si distintos


----------



## Patatas bravas (4 Dic 2022)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Esta y alba Carrillo de sumisas en un trío un fin de semana, molaría bastante



Patricia conde es mucho más culta y misteriosa que alba carrillo


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Patricia conde es mucho más *culta y misteriosa* que alba carrillo



que te conste que NADIE LO HA DUDADO.


----------



## PutaSnchz (4 Dic 2022)

Farlopa en la tele y en la cocina, qué novedad.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Dic 2022)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Tener dinero no te protege de nada



Tener MUCHO dinero me temo que si. Hablo de cantidades indecentes. Montañas de dinero.


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (4 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Patricia Conde vuelve a cargar contra 'MasterChef' y acusa a dos compañeros de consumir drogas
> 
> *Patricia Conde vuelve a cargar contra 'MasterChef' y acusa a dos compañeros de consumir drogas*
> 
> ...



¿No pilláis que es la broma??? La broma es que os drogáis todos..


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Dic 2022)

emos_sio_engañás dijo:


> La broma es que os drogáis todos..



*PART TIME*; no tengo acceso a ellas como quisiera (gracias a Dios...)


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Dic 2022)

PUES CONDE SE HA BUSCADO JUSTO A LAS DOS PERSONAS
NO DIGO SEXO; CON CIERTO *PODER
alguien cercano a X tiene TODO el poder*
PARA MANDARLA A MAMARLA A PARLA
y retirarla para siempre

en especial *X* me ha sorprendido mucho que le da a la droga
y que debe de tener a Y hasta los cojones
con los problemones que ya tiene Y con su familia


----------



## vegahermosa (4 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> no se me taponó en absoluto los 4 dias que tuve mi experiencia. Es que ni moquillo, ni tocarme la napia ni nada.
> Ya te digo que les convenia darme la gallega buena. Arosa no esta tan lejos y Leon es un HUB, como Benavente, de la gallega.
> 
> si, eso si que la primera noche me dio y NO ME GUSTO NADA, estoy acostumbrado a ir x2 el corazon con el speed, no a x10 con la maldita coca
> ...



el pichu cuanto mas lejos mejor tinieblas, que eso le jode la perola a la larga.

mucho mariposon (si se me permite la expresion) usa pichu y M. no creo que sean muy buenos compañeros para el largo plazo. pero les gusta mucho me dice la sobrina cuando estan de fiesta en mis tiempos lo que les gustaba era el poper y la perica


----------



## frangelico (4 Dic 2022)

Pero los hay que no se drogan en el mundo del espectáculo y la propaganda ?


----------



## Le Truhan (4 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Tener MUCHO dinero me temo que si. Hablo de cantidades indecentes. Montañas de dinero.



Más que Harvey Weinstein?


----------



## Le Truhan (4 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Patricia conde es mucho más culta y misteriosa que alba carrillo



Hacer culta a una mujer no es díficil. Otra cosa es que te haga caso en otras facetas de la vida y que no se crea una mujer libre que después cuidará de gatos.


----------



## adelaidowest (4 Dic 2022)

Bueno, quienes son los drogatas emtonces?
Paso de leerme las 20 paginas


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Dic 2022)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Más que Harvey *Weinstein*?



100% Nuevo riquismo.

Me refiero a familias que llevan siendo importantes mil cien años, como los Principes Orsini, o 300 años como los Astor, los Guinness, etc O sólo 200 como los Rothschild. Ese tipo de familias, que suelen ser 100 por cada pais y que son las dueñas de esa nacion.

Menos en Francia que son 200 familias, les deux cents tan poster de 1936









Deux cents familles — Wikipédia







fr.wikipedia.org


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Dic 2022)

ME HE METIDO UNOS CRITALISTOS de mdma
y estan a punto de funcionar
no me pidan coherencia....
el hijo puta del pusher, ese que se ha ido a vivir y* trabajar a Soria*, como lo leeis,
me ha metido cristalitos
transparentes cuando yo he pagado y querido sólo los de color coca cola
a precio caviar

Paso de estar 8 dias sin anti depresivos,
asi que se que no me va a colocar al 100%
y de mi RULO; muy chistosa su historia,
han caido dos micro *pepitas de COCA* 
que me he tragado

¿Soy ya yonkie full time?
He contado las sustancias en casa y solo tengo cuatro chuches
cosa que me pone MU nervioso.


----------



## fayser (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Dic 2022)

adelaidowest dijo:


> Bueno, quienes son los drogatas emtonces?
> Paso de leerme las 20 paginas



En paginas anteriores se dijo.

lo borro, que ya lo habras leido.
si no leiste, MP

La patri es TONTA DEL CULO si señala a X y Z 
Si la atropella un coche, ya sabeis, Royuela.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Dic 2022)

fayser dijo:


>



Ah sin susie, que ordinaria. 
Sotien SU TIAN


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> el *pichu* cuanto mas lejos mejor tinieblas, que eso le jode la *perola* a la larga.
> 
> mucho mariposon (si se me permite la expresion) usa pichu y M. no creo que sean muy buenos compañeros para el largo plazo. pero les gusta mucho me dice la sobrina cuando estan de fiesta en mis tiempos lo que les gustaba era el poper y la perica



¿Sabes que necesito subtitulos y google para entenderte?
Tu mi arma, ¿lo haces a posta para vengarte de mi, no?

Si, la cc y el mdma parece que no es recomendable, pone ALERTA pero no pone peligro
(ver link)

lo que me meti antes de ayer, el trama, si que no se puede ni mezclar con nada, ni con el aire









MDMA


3,4-Methylenedioxymethamphetamine (also known as ecstasy, E, XTC, emma, molly, mandy, and MDMA) is a classical entactogen substance of the amphetamine class. It is the most well-known and widely-used member of the entactogens, a diverse group that includes MDA, methylone, mephedrone, and 6-APB...




psychonautwiki.org





ah mira, ESTOY EN RIESGO CARDIACO por mi anti depresivo y el md
bien esta saberlo...


----------



## Fígaro (4 Dic 2022)

adelaidowest dijo:


> Bueno, quienes son los drogatas emtonces?
> Paso de leerme las 20 paginas



A ver si ponéis las putas fotos, que no os van a entrullar!


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> A ver si ponéis las putas fotos, que no os van a entrullar!



*Doble querella penal con sentencia firme*: injurias, calumnias y derecho al honor vulnerado
Ponle un mes de carcel, 10 mil euros de multa y Costas.

en un foro con publicidad como este, encima DOBLARIA LA PENA


----------



## vegahermosa (5 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> ¿Sabes que necesito subtitulos y google para entenderte?
> Tu mi arma, ¿lo haces a posta para vengarte de mi, no?
> 
> Si, la cc y el mdma parece que no es recomendable, pone ALERTA pero no pone peligro
> ...



tinieblas que el pichu es el speed de toda la vida, pero en el pais vasco le llamamos asi y la perola es la cabeza


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (5 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> la perola es la cabeza



pensé que era vagina o corashon. Yo que sé con el argot vasco. ¿Perola no es una cazuela?

Mi cabeza me importa un pimiento y al analizar mis sueños me di cuenta de que mi inconsciente busca morir de infarto de 30 secs como mi padre, yo voy camino de los 45 y él murió a los 46, asi que me queda poco tiempo de vida, y tanto mi psi como mi pisq me felicitaron por haber aprendido tanto en sólo un año y si, lo ven MUY MI esa busqueda de una solución final autodestructiva.

Crei que el pichu lo que jodia era el sistema cardiovascular.


----------



## vegahermosa (5 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> pensé que era vagina o corashon. Yo que sé con el argot vasco. ¿Perola no es una cazuela?
> 
> Mi cabeza me importa un pimiento y al analizar mis sueños me di cuenta de que mi inconsciente busca morir de infarto de 30 secs como mi padre, yo voy camino de los 45 y él murió a los 46, asi que me queda poco tiempo de vida, y tanto mi psi como mi pisq me felicitaron por haber aprendido tanto en sólo un año y si, lo ven MUY MI esa busqueda de una solución final autodestructiva.
> 
> Crei que el pichu lo que jodia era el sistema cardiovascular.



te vuelve loco por falta de sueño


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (5 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> te vuelve loco por falta de sueño



en Londres me pasé, me meteria 8gr de speed en polvo polaco, puro, mandado a analizar, en 6 dias. 
Pero con mi quetiapina, la de Amber Heard, si me la tomo si puedo dormir

Me he comprado 1 gr de coca. 
Voy camino del hoyo.


----------

